
How Millennials Killed Mayonnaise - petronic
https://www.phillymag.com/articles/2018/08/11/mayonnaise-industry-millennials/
======
diablerouge
This comes across as a slightly cringeful explanation of a phenomenon that I'm
not really sure is a problem. The author's constant referencing of trendy
ingredients comes across as an attempt to sound up-to-date with trends in
cuisine, without actually knowing what those trends are.

Also, the article is factually incorrect - aoli is not mayonnaise, it's an
emulsion made of garlic and olive oil; no egg should be involved in its
production.

Finally, it appears that the author has it out for millennials in general [1].

[https://www.phillymag.com/news/2016/01/08/boomers-
millennial...](https://www.phillymag.com/news/2016/01/08/boomers-millennials-
workforce/)

